# It is all mine, a Laney TT50!!!



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is my new toy:



















Now I have a brand new Boss Metal Zone pedal that is useless, I will have to play around with the settings. Worst case I will just trade it in for a different pedal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sell it or trade it for a delay.

is that a 50W, 3ch 112?


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Budda said:


> sell it or trade it for a delay.
> 
> *is that a 50W, 3ch 112?*


I will talk to the store owner today about a trade when I am in. 

Yes it is :rockon2:


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah traded in the Metal Zone for full value towards a DD-3  sdsre


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> Here is my new toy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations:food-smiley-004:

It looks like in all your excitement you blew your wad of picks all over it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> yeah traded in the Metal Zone for full value towards a DD-3  sdsre


now a good OD pedal to boost it, a floor tuner, and you're golden!!!


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

do the floor tuners actually keep your guitar in tune while you play? (as long as the guitar is close enough) or is it just like a normal tuner and you tune with the keys?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Cort...congrats on the new amp kksjur

The floor tuner still requires you to tune with the machine heads.

BTW...where did you get the cool amp stand? Very heavy 9kkhhd

Enjoy the amp.

Dave


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

greco said:


> Hey Cort...congrats on the new amp kksjur
> 
> The floor tuner still requires you to tune with the machine heads.
> 
> ...


lol, that is a solid marble table the belonged to my great grandmother. I wasnt using it for anything else so it is now an amp stand ... helps me play better too sigiifa


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> lol, *that is a solid marble table the belonged to my great grandmother*. I wasnt using it for anything else so it is now an amp stand ... helps me play better too sigiifa


I'm no expert, but wouldn't a solid, carved, antique marble table be worth a frikkin' fortune? 

Sorry...kkjwpw..back to the amp now.

Dave


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn, that amp sure has a lot of knobs and buttons


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

no tuner built, as far as i know, short of *maybe* the gibson robot guitars actually *keeps your guitar in tune for you*.

I know that the gibson robot ones tune your guitar for you, but i dont think they keep it in tune for you.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

so what is the point of a floor tuner? because you would tune your guitar before a gig or a get together with friends. also any experienced guitarist should be able to tell if there guitar is out of tune while playing. I thought they might of adjusted the signal to the proper frequency to produce the correct note.


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

Cort Strummer said:


> so what is the point of a floor tuner? because you would tune your guitar before a gig or a get together with friends. also any experienced guitarist should be able to tell if there guitar is out of tune while playing. I thought they might of adjusted the signal to the proper frequency to produce the correct note.



Let's say you are playing a gig and you realize that your guitar is out of tune. Ok now let's say you are between songs. You'll have to unplug your guitar, go and plug it into the tuner, tune up, and then go and plug your guitar back in to the amp. That's a pain. With a floor tuner pedal, your guitar is always plugged into it, and if you need to tune up, just step on the pedal, tune up, and away you go. The pedals will mute your sound as well so you can tune silently. No one wants to hear someone tuning up on stage!! :smile:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

unison thrush said:


> Let's say you are playing a gig and you realize that your guitar is out of tune. No one wants to hear someone tuning up on stage!! :smile:


Old joke from the days before muting tuners...

We're gonna play a Chinese song now, it's called Tu Ning! kqoct


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Old joke from the days before muting tuners...
> 
> We're gonna play a Chinese song now, it's called Tu Ning! kqoct


HAHA, I never heard that one before. I like it!! :smile:


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice! I had a TT50 on my short list at one point, but I picked up a Traynor CS100 instead - mostly because there was no Laney distributor in Canada at the time (back when they were having NA distribution issues a couple years ago).

I'm interested to hear what you think of the tone. Just wondering if it finds a middle ground between the Brit & American high gain voicings, or if it's pure Brit.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I think you can get your high gain tone from CH3, it is pretty dirty with low gain and when you crank the drive you can get really heavy..... and.... it doesnt break up


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

um... if you're using distortion, you're past breakup - you're into saturation


----------

